
New device harvests energy in darkness - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/12/science/solar-energy-power-electricity.html
======
guivdrocha
Fantástico! uma tecnologia importante que você pode associar com irrigação pra
produção de alimentos.

